# Klamath resurrection.



## chagovatoloco1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello, I've been reading on here for a few years but rarely ever post. So here's the first shots of my 14' klamath restoration project I did a few years back. I drug this thing home with the transom rotten and the tires barely holding any air. So now she's running and being put to good use but the real reason for my post is flooring. I want a simple floor, or more like I want a floor mat that does not get hot in the sun and works with bear feet in 100+ weather. 

I do not want to do decking and though I do fish, I'm just a troller so no casting deck is needed. Is there a quality simple mat that I could just lay down on the bottom that would be easy to take out and clean? 

I'm not trying to build a deck or do any framing, I want to keep this boat simple.




























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt193 (Jul 23, 2019)

Your boat really tuned out nice! What about just using some rubber backed indoor/outdoor carpet either that you buy from a bulk roll or sold as area rugs? A 12' Alumacraft that I used to fish out of when I was young just had some carpet remnants the owner put in the bottom and it made all the difference. The nice thing is when they get nasty you can pull them out and wash them without making a mess in the boat or replace them if needed.


----------



## chagovatoloco1 (Jul 23, 2019)

That's what I may do, I was hoping there was something premade and hemmed at the edges. I will probably end up making my own. Thanks for the kind words.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaugh (Jul 24, 2019)

Thick carpet or a rug would work great with that nice flat floor. Put a layer of non-skid mesh underneath it... Nice job on the boat.


----------



## chagovatoloco1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Non-skid mesh under the floor, not a bad idea.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt193 (Jul 24, 2019)

I would try calling a few different carpet places and see if they can put a hem around the edges but I'm sure it's going to cost more than just buying some rugs off the shelf. You can buy a roll of hem, but it sounds like it's not the easiest thing to install.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm thinking of buying some horse stall mat and gluing the carpet to it. I can cut the carpet to size, have my mother-in-law hem the edges and just spray glue it to the rubber. I thing that as it lays on the boat floor it will mold around the ribs which will not only even things out but also help to hold it in place.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 24, 2019)

chagovatoloco said:


> I'm thinking of buying some horse stall mat and gluing the carpet to it. I can cut the carpet to size, have my mother-in-law hem the edges and just spray glue it to the rubber. I thing that as it lays on the boat floor it will mold around the ribs which will not only even things out but also help to hold it in place.



Be conscience of the weight of the horse stall mat. Stuff seems like it would be heavy but I really don't know for sure.


----------



## jethro (Jul 29, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> chagovatoloco said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of buying some horse stall mat and gluing the carpet to it. I can cut the carpet to size, have my mother-in-law hem the edges and just spray glue it to the rubber. I thing that as it lays on the boat floor it will mold around the ribs which will not only even things out but also help to hold it in place.
> ...



I have a small 4'x6'x1/2" stall mat that I keep in the pickup truck bed and I hate when I have to pull it out of there. It probably weighs 60lbs. It's so heavy that it is hard to lift with my fingers, I have to bear hug the stupid thing.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2019)

Love the simplicity!

Jim


----------



## chagovatoloco1 (Jul 29, 2019)

I had not considered the weight of the horsestall mat. I'll have to come up with another type of padding.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## philr21 (Jan 23, 2020)

What did you end up doing? I have a 12' Klamath and looking for ideas on how to redo it.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 23, 2020)

I've found thinner rubber mat at the rural king farm and home store near me that is like 1/4" it's not light weight but a lot lighter than the thick 1/2 and 3/4.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Jan 23, 2020)

I didn't find anything I liked. I'm hoping this summer to have time to build a slat floor, in the long run it's what I would work best for how I use the boat.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Apr 24, 2020)

Do you have a picture of how this turned out?


----------



## chagovatoloco1 (Jun 27, 2020)

I just gave up and built a wood floor with carpet. It don't look to bad and the dog seems to like it.





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

